# Could He Be Bored???



## sclevenger08 (Apr 8, 2010)

So, I've noticed that my tegu(Haggard) comes out at 8:30am basks then by 2:00pm he's back in his hide the rest of the night pretty much. When I take him out, he has lots of energy, well decently, he's shedding and I know that zaps energy, but he's still moving...but in his cage he just lays there.

I was wondering could he bored? His cage is pretty bare, two hides, a plant, water bowel, and a couple small rocks. But thats it, so there isn't much for him to do. 

I know this may sound pretty far fetched, but I misewell ask. lol. 

Any Opinions?? 

Susan Lynn<3


----------



## txrepgirl (Apr 8, 2010)

I think he is fine. I have six Tegus and they like to just bask most of the day, too. The only time they go crazy is when they are hungry. I do let them free roam around the house for a while and give them a bath ( not at the same time ) and hold them for a while then put them back into the enclosure. The hatchlings are still hibernating and are the only ones I wouldn't let them free roam around.


----------



## White_Lotus (Apr 9, 2010)

reptiles are very habitual once they figure out a program that works for them they don't usually switch it up =P they are happy being complacent.


----------



## sclevenger08 (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, I guess Im just used to my Water Dragon, who was all over the place all the time. She never sat still. lol.


----------

